# One happy, raw-fed puppy...



## joyous (Apr 16, 2011)

I picked Magnum up on Thursday afternoon & immediately switched to raw. He was a little tentative at first but after that first sniff & taste, there was no turning back!! I feed him outside & He uses his paws 90% of the time...what should I wipe them down with when he's done? During bad weather, I'll feed in his crate what should I use to wipe it down also? I'm not a germophobe but don't want to use anything harsh.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

I wipe the crate with a mixture of vinegar and water.


----------

